# Alabama Open Spearfishing Tournament



## Rsmith (Aug 7, 2008)

Us Mobile guys really enjoyed diving the Guns n Hoses Tournament. We were really happy for Scotty Plumb and his winning Snapper. I firmly believe that the Alabama and Florida divers need to support each other and the local dive shops by diving the tournaments. Plus it makes for good competition. That being said, please consider supporting the upcoming Alabama Open Tournament scheduled for July 24-26. Scotty is the president and has done an outstanding job with this tournament. We had a great turn out last year with great prizes.


----------



## seanmclemore (Aug 20, 2008)

me, rich (spearfisher) and old fat rich (florabama) will be shooting the alabama open along with ray conti. ray was 2nd or 3rd in AJ in the guns and hoses. old rich got 1st place snapper last year, me and rich took the grouper category last year + the snapper. i think this team will give a good run for your money,

what are the prizes? cash or gear?

what marina is it out of or what is the website

cheers


----------



## Rsmith (Aug 7, 2008)

Here is a link to the website. <SPAN class=url>www.*alabamaopen.com* 

They give away prizes. Last year they gave away several spearguns, tanks, ect... Last year I won a Darryl Wong hybrid gun. They also award nice granite plaquesto the 1st through 3rd place in each catagory.


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks for the reminder! I heard you guys talking about it at the weigh-in this weekend. I hope I can make it out and compete.

Felix


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

Can't wait...Team Deep Trouble plans on hitting it for sure.


----------



## Boondocks (Oct 6, 2007)

Me and my crew will be there!


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

We will also be out there for this one. Just requested it off work today.


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

Yup...the "850 BOYS" are coming over! "Team Get Bent" is plotting revenge. Mickey, Paul, Mike, and I are planning on sum get back! Where u at, Sean?


----------



## seanmclemore (Aug 20, 2008)

WHAT YOU MEAN WHERE IS SEAN, im going to get my tanks and leaving the dock in an hour. :moon

where you think i'm at....going to do some homework for the alabama open. beat us once....its LUCK....beat us twice......well its still LUCK you just have more shit to be able to talk. i know one thing...ain't no bass fishin hog huntin mud ridin trailer livin busch beer drinkin clay road drivin hill billies going to out do me on MY POND. there aint no cat fish in this tourney



BRING IT BIATCH-ES



:Flipbird

MCLEMORE APPROVED THIS MESSAGE


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

I dont get it!?!?


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Sean is on the roll.


----------



## spear em (Oct 4, 2007)

> *seanmclemore (7/2/2009)*WHAT YOU MEAN WHERE IS SEAN, im going to get my tanks and leaving the dock in an hour. :moon
> 
> where you think i'm at....going to do some homework for the alabama open. beat us once....its LUCK....beat us twice......well its still LUCK you just have more shit to be able to talk. i know one thing...ain't no bass fishin hog huntin mud ridin trailer livin busch beer drinkin clay road drivin hill billies going to out do me on MY POND. there aint no cat fish in this tourney
> 
> ...


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

Yeah, boys! It's on!!! What Sean is trying to say is that "Malibu Ken" is headed to LA to rep his set!


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Pierce07 (7/1/2009)*We will also be out there for this one. Just requested it off work today.


My request is in, too! So far threeteams from P'colaare in...who else?! The 'Offshore Outlaws', 'Ridin' Rig ********', and 'Blue Water Cowboys' are headed to the 251!


----------

